# "Razer Mantis Speed" waschen/reinigen ?



## DanielX (29. März 2009)

Hy, mein Razer Mantis Speed (Mauspad) sieht aus wie sau, da es schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.

Jetzt bin ich halt am überlegen ob ich die nicht einfach in warmen Wasser waschen kann?

Leider hab ich da selbst auf der Razer Seite nicht zu gefunden.

Würd halt gerne wissen ob das schon mal wer gemacht hat, bevor sich meins dann auflöst. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## DanielX (31. März 2009)

Ist immer noch dreckig, keiner ne Ahnung???

MfG DanielX


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

Versuchs mal mit einer Fusselrolle laut Silentkilla soll es helfen.


----------



## DanielX (1. April 2009)

Ist ja nicht nur Oberflächlich sondern im dem Stoff drinnen.

Waren halt die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Cola und Kaffe. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur Oberflächlich sondern im dem Stoff drinnen.
> 
> Waren halt die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Cola und Kaffe.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Aso versuchs mal mit der Waschmaschine, wenn gar nicht mehr gehen sollte wie wäre es mit einem neuem Mauspad?!


----------



## DanielX (1. April 2009)

Also Waschmachine lass ich mal stecken, ich probiers gleich lieber mal einfach mit warmen Wasser.

Und nen neues kaufen will ich nicht, ich kauf mir ja auch keine nuen Klamotten nur weil sie dreckig sind. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Also Waschmachine lass ich mal stecken, ich probiers gleich lieber mal einfach mit warmen Wasser.
> 
> Und nen neues kaufen will ich nicht, ich kauf mir ja auch keine nuen Klamotten nur weil sie dreckig sind.
> 
> MfG DanielX


Natürlich kauft man nich neue Klamotten wenn sie dreckig, sind aber die kommen dann ja auch in die Waschmaschine wenn sie dreckig sind.

Versuch das mal mit nem Mauspad!


----------



## Mörser (1. April 2009)

Ahoy
Ich bin ebenfalls im Besitz der eines Speed und Control pads.
Nachdem mein Mauspad echt ziemlich besch***** aussah und kaum etwas darüber zu finden war, habe ich es einfach mal versucht.
In der Badewanne wurde es von mir mit heissem Wasser abgespült und eingelegt, 2-3x heisses Wasser nachgelegt und mit einem Spülschwamm mehrmals abgewaschen, dannach wieder heiss abgespült.
Ich habe Haarwaschmittel verwendet aber es sollte auch mit herkömmlichen Spülmitteln (nicht zu agressiv) funktionieren.

Das Ergebnis war ein sehr sauberes Mauspad und aufgelöst hat es sich auch nicht.
Die Razer-pads neigen ja dazu an den Rändern auszufransen aber dieser Prozess war schon vor der Waschaktion zu beobachten.
So wasche ich meine beiden regelmässig ohne Probleme.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir 

Greetz,
Mörser out


----------



## DanielX (1. April 2009)

@Mörser

Danke Danke, genau das was ich hören wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja das mit dem fransen kenn ich schon. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Mörser (1. April 2009)

np 
Was ich dir aber nicht empfehlen würde, ist es zum trocknen auf eine Heizung zu legen.
Ich hab es ausgewrungen und über Nacht trocknen lassen, ich weiss nicht was auf einer Heizung mit dem Pad passiert.

Greetz,
Mörser out


----------



## DanielX (1. April 2009)

Ja gut ich werds einfach morgen früh machen dann kanns lange trocknen. 

MfG DanielX


----------

